

One simple idea to improve HN story quality - keizo

Get more eyes and therefore more quality votes on new submissions.  How often do you look at the new page? I don't.  It's too hard.<p>This idea is stupidly simple.  Just make a two column layout.  Might work, might not.  Try it for a couple days and see what happens!<p>mockup: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/150723/test.html
======
tgrass
I ONLY look at the new page. The front page I can get from my facebook feed.

------
keizo
clickable: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/150723/test.html>

~~~
messel
Was thinking two iframes when I read the ask. Always helpful to see it live
and consider it's utility in practice.

------
noodle
i prefer a combination of other suggestions in the giant thread:

1) hide points

2) on the front page, randomly pepper in new submissions. like, perhaps the
top 5 will always be the true top 5, but the rest of the front page will have
5 random "new" items inserted in random positions.

